# Headphone Review Round-up



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wayne Myers (AudiocRaver) is working on a review round-up series of 10-12 headphones that will begin to be released in a few weeks. We will be offering a full detailed review of each set, including performance and value scores. These will be some of the most complete reviews you will find on headphones. We will also be adding to these over the coming months, but this first round-up series will get things started.

Here is a list of the headphones that will be reviewed, however we will likely add more:


Audio-Technica ATH-M50
Audio-Technica ATH-ES55BK
Koss Porta Pro
Sennheiser HD 600
Sony MDR-V6
Pioneer SE-A1000
Beyerdynamics DT 880
AKG K 701 (combined with the discontinued AKG K 601)
Denon AH-D600 (combined with the discontinued Denon AH-D2000)
Grado SR80i (combined with the discontinued Grado SR80)

We are considering adding a couple more to the round-up and curious as to what you would like to see. We don't believe any of these will exceed a street price of around $400 and that is the max price range we want to review... so please keep this in mind.

We may even giveaway a pair of these when we are done. :bigsmile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Sonnie,
Thanks for the info, I don't know much about headphones. Is it possible to get a sticky/primer about them. Maybe something like what is important & what to expect for certian price ranges so the reviews might mean more to us uneducated guy's. Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think we can do that. I also don't much about them either, but Wayne owns fifty-eleven sets, so he should be able to help us out with that. 

I also know he is planning on preparing a "master" type thread on the review round-up that will elaborate on his review methodology, the performance scoring and value scoring, which may get into what you are asking about. I will have him chime in and let you know.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I think we can do that. I also don't much about them either, but Wayne owns fifty-eleven sets, so he should be able to help us out with that.


:unbelievable: 57!!! how many sets of ears does he have LOL


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No... not 57... "fifty-eleven", which is my way of saying a LOT.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL got ya 
Ive got 2 pairs of AKG headphones, one K171 and one K240 and Sony MDRv3 thats enough


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

German Maestro GMP400
Shure SRH1440

Dan


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> :unbelievable: 57!!! how many sets of ears does he have LOL


Don't you know fifty eleven is 61! 
I grew up hearing people use that term to describe an excessive amount of something. As in "That boy got about fity leven pair o'sneaks".


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bose Quiet Comfort - one of the good things that Bose makes.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I truly look forward to this and will watch closely to see how it all shakes out. I have a couple headphones on the list and also use the Wadia 179i with a Headroom Desktop amp/Dac and it makes for some nice listening. I am a fan of both Grado and Beyer cans, so bring on the results.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

I would take a close look at the Audio Technica ATH-M30 as a poor mans alternative to the M50's. Some consider them one the best headphones under 50.00. They have a pretty neutral balanced sound.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking forward to sharing headphone experiences and evaluations with the HTS community. Headphones tend to take a back seat to speakers among Home Theater types, but sure have a place - travel listening, cranking up a movie or music late at night or in an apartment, studio applications, and some just like the headphone experience for what it is. Anyway, I'm kind of a headphone nut, and have ended up with a bit of a headphone preserve, and they just seem to show up looking for a home, and now I have a bunch of them.

So, we'll have some fun talking about headphones! Thanks for your excellent comments and suggestions. The review thread will be opened soon, and, as requested, will begin with a headphone primer. Then we'll have an overview of how the reviews and scoring will be approached, then we'll get into the reviews themselves. Beware, headphones tend to bring out the opinions in us hi-fi types. Wait - audio in general does that already, doesn't it? How about we mix in some religion and politics and REALLY have some fun? Nah, a good healthy headphone discussion will do just fine. I definitely have my opinions and preferences, as do we all, but I'm sure we can educate and enlighten each other and maybe help elevate a few listening experiences along the way.

To answer your questions:

Fifty-eleven is more than the number of fingers on two healthy hands, minus the thumbs, assuming the subspace activation constant exceeds by no more than pie (correct spelling) the width of a standard split hair, BUT is always less than fifty-twelve. Clear? I read that on the Internet somewhere so it's gotta be true.
I have two ears. One of them still works pretty good. Is that a problem?:huh:
Keep the review requests coming. It is already clear that you are going to make it difficult to pick a couple of models to add to our initial roundup list. We will keep a running list to draw from beyond the initial roundup, as we hope to grow our review thread into a headphone info center of sorts. Think _global resource_. Why not?

Thanks for your interest. Stay tuned.

AudiocRaver


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I look forward to this review. I have the Beyerdynamics DT 990 for real listening and use a pair of Goldring DR50 at my workbench when working on gear.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking forward to this series as well. I would say your collection certainly qualifies you to provide the rest of us with some good insight. I typically use Shure in-ears, but have been interested in a good set of over-the-ears. I tried the new UE6000s from Logitech/Ultimate Ears and will be returning them, as they do not sound well balanced to my ears. I may try the Shure SH840 next.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Just finishing up the review of Pioneer's SE-A1000's. Interesting cans, plus a fun tale to tell about burn in. That's all I will say, I'm going to leave you hanging.

Getting ready for some travel, thinking about my travel phones, the little Audio-Technica ATH-ES55BK's, perhaps I will review them next. Or maybe the Sony MDR-V6's, also not bad as travel phones. Any preferences?

I will be visiting a family member who owns the luscious, scrumptious, recently discontinued :crying: Denon AH-D2000's. He thinks I am coming to visit _him._

Will keep you posted.

AudiocRaver


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

For travel, Beyerdynamic DT1350 is an excellent choice if noise pollution and an excellent travel sack is your concern. Other that that, the Shure in ear monitors esp. the 535 or Apple's me ear Pods. They have an excellent set of features as well.

Dan


----------



## CoupeDeBoulder (Dec 24, 2012)

If you're going for travel, might look at the Phiaton PS210 BTNC, Bluetooth 3 wireless with active noise cancellation. 14 hour LiOn battery and they come with an optional wire. The only issue is the "box" which everyone hates but overlooks it. I hate ear-buds but these are amazingly comfortable. The NC is as good as the Boise 2'nd gen.

-mike


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Grado Prestige SR325i


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the Ultrasone DJ1-Pro that I think is a great set for the money


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking forward to the other reviews - especially the Sony MDR-v6's as I now own a pair. A nice Christmat present from the wife.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Working on the Velodyne vTrue headphone review right now. Gave them a first listen, then set them up to burn in, can hear the pink noise in the background now (I always do a burn-in to be thorough). Will be listening again today, starting the evaluation phase.

Anyone have a pair? Have any experience with them?

Next will be some less expensive models, I think the Sony MDR-V6s and the Audio-Technica ATH-ES55BK portables. Unless something else gets delivered first. When something gets sent out for eval, it gets priority.

Onward and upword!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

"If this band moved next door to you, your lawn would die." - Lemmy

http://www.motorheadphones.com/en

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...unveils-anti-beats-headphones-at-ces-20130109


These 'phones might not require any break in. :rofl2:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

tesseract said:


> "If this band moved next door to you, your lawn would die." - Lemmy
> 
> http://www.motorheadphones.com/en
> 
> ...


Motorheadphones! Never thought I would see the day. We may have to evaluate a pair, just for fun. Actually the specs don't look too bad.:sn:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Review Suggestion-

Battle Royale: Sennheiser HD800 vs Beyerdyanmic T1
Beats vs Headphones Costing half as much




hjones4841 said:


> Bose Quiet Comfort - one of the good things that Bose makes.


Compared to MY K-702 which have thousands of (5-6K?) hours of personal use, the Bose really lacks in terms of sound detail and cost the same or more than the AKGs. If noise cancellation is important, I'd probably go with Sennheiser.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

8086 said:


> Review Suggestion-
> 
> Battle Royale: Sennheiser HD800 vs Beyerdyanmic T1
> Beats vs Headphones Costing half as much


Excellent suggestions! I would _love_ to get my hands on some HD 800s and T1s. If at some point I could even drive to someone's place within a few hundred miles of Eastern Nebraska, I can bring my evaluation gear along for a few hours of listening, even pay for a pizza or barbecue or whatever. In fact, I will throw it out there: any HTS members own HD 800s or T1s? Let me know, let's see if I can work out a way to get my hands on them for they for a day. I would be sooooooo grateful.:kiss:

Some Beats comparisons would be fun, too.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> Excellent suggestions! I would _love_ to get my hands on some HD 800s and T1s. If at some point I could even drive to someone's place within a few hundred miles of Eastern Nebraska, I can bring my evaluation gear along for a few hours of listening, even pay for a pizza or barbecue or whatever. In fact, I will throw it out there: any HTS members own HD 800s or T1s? Let me know, let's see if I can work out a way to get my hands on them for they for a day. I would be sooooooo grateful.:kiss:
> 
> Some Beats comparisons would be fun, too.



A review of the SPL Phonitor would turn a lot of heads and would certainly be appreciated by yours truly!


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Are these reviews posted?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are some that have been completed. We keep interrupting Wayne with other things... and hindering him from getting them all done.

Headphone Roundup - Overview, Methodologies, and Scorecard


----------



## Misfit (Dec 27, 2013)

The Sony MDR-V6 are my favorite on this list. They're the consumer version of the MDR-7506, and are exactly the same on paper and looks, except the connecter isn't gold and it's a little cheaper.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/539506/sony-mdr-v6-vs-mdr-7506-there-is-a-difference-in-sound-pictures-too


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmm, the MDR-V6's are an enigma. On paper they show a little bass boost, partly why I bought mine (I was hoping they would be fairly flat). In reality they have _lots_ of bass boost, at least 10 dB. Are you saying that yours sound fairly flat? Mine sure do not.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 27, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> Hmmm, the MDR-V6's are an enigma. On paper they show a little bass boost, partly why I bought mine (I was hoping they would be fairly flat). In reality they have _lots_ of bass boost, at least 10 dB. Are you saying that yours sound fairly flat? Mine sure do not.


I'm not sure where you got "flat response" from me saying they're my favorite. I didn't mention their characteristics at all, but no, they're far from flat. If you want flat, go with AKG K270s or similar. 

the MDR-7506/V6 are my goto cans for monitoring audio in noisy environments (such as live sound). Being able to hear solo channels over stage and crowd noise is what these cans do best - and with clarity and they sound great. 

Anna Kendrick used them in Perfect Pitch. Howard Stern's entire studio uses them exclusively, etc. They are the industry standard. 

I've been using these headphones religiously since 1998.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Misfit said:


> I'm not sure where you got "flat response" from me saying they're my favorite. I didn't mention their characteristics at all, but no, they're far from flat. If you want flat, go with AKG K270s or similar.
> 
> the MDR-7506/V6 are my goto cans for monitoring audio in noisy environments (such as live sound). Being able to hear solo channels over stage and crowd noise is what these cans do best - and with clarity and they sound great.
> 
> ...


That was a bit of a leap.:innocent:

I have not tried the MDR-7506, a model that has looked interesting to me for awhile. My favorite for flat is the AGK K701.


----------



## wd3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Headphones can be quite personal. I think even more so than speakers since they are attached directly to your head. I have a tendancy to like open headphones for a more natural sound. Some prefer closed either to prevent disturbing people next to them or additional bass. Nonetheless, if you like slightly bright headphones that are detailed, the Audio Technica AD700 and AD900x are good choices. For a neutral one, the Sennheiser HD-600 you have in your list is an excellent choice. Another one you could add is probably the HE-400 from HiFiMan, it makes the $400 cut off at around $300 on some on-line stores. If you would consider just a little more, their HE-500 would be excellent one to add to your list for consideration.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

AudiocRaver said:


> Hmmm, the MDR-V6's are an enigma. On paper they show a little bass boost, partly why I bought mine (I was hoping they would be fairly flat). In reality they have _lots_ of bass boost, at least 10 dB. Are you saying that yours sound fairly flat? Mine sure do not.


I'm not sure whether they have bass boost or not. What I do know is that they beat the socks off the MDR-V600s they replaced. And I can listen to them for hours on end without fatigue. And that they are the best sounding headphones I've ever owned (obviously I've never tasted the high priced spread), going back to 1971 and Koss Pro4s.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just ordered my first pair of true headphones. This is what I chose followed closely by a set by Sennheiser.


----------

